# 

## GraMar

NASTĘPNA PLAGA Z EGIPSKIEJ SERII, na razie.....  bez szarańczy...
Tynki były robione od 4 września b.r. wg naszej umowy jako kategoria IV, z zacieraniem z materiałów wykonawcy, z agregatu, zacierane ręcznie.
Oczywiście daleko im nawet do kategorii III, są różne faktury, plamy gładko/matowe, różne grubości piaseczku na wierzchu, pod sufitem i na suficie łata się huśta, nie trzymają się parametrów mierzenia łatą dwumetrową, itp, itd. Powierzchnia prawie 900 mkw, wykonywane przez 4 osoby przez 12 dni, w tym prace przygotowawcze i ocieplenia wewnętrzne styropianem z siatką, klejem, tynkiem.
Zostały ukończone 18 września, po poradzie inspektora nadzoru-spisaliśmy porozumienie o zatrzymaniu pewnej kwoty do ostatecznego odbioru i naprawie ewentualnych usterek do dnia 4 października, do jako takiego ich przeschnięcia.
Podczas prac tynkarskich było zimno i mokro, po ich zakończeniu jeszcze mokrzej   :roll eyes: 
Codziennie,po zakończeniu prac ekipy,  jeśli nie padało, to na przestrzał były uchylane wszystkie okna. Od tego  tygodnia, jak zaczęło się wypogadzać, w dzień były one otwierane zupełnie na oścież.

Mimo wszystko, jakieś 10 dni temu zauważyłam pierwsze pajączki, tylko jakby na zaprawie między pustakami. Z każdym dniem jest ich więcej i obejmują całe ściany, na suficie tego /na razie nie ma/. Na razie dzieje się to w jednym, największym   :bash:  pokoju  :eek: 

Co robić, jak ratować ten jeszcze wilgotny tynk: zwilżać, osuszać, zamknąć okna, zaciemnić, szybciej intensywniej wietrzyć??

Help!

----------


## gandw

Skąd pomysł o intensywnym wietrzeniu i suszeniu? Wykonawca tak zalecił?

----------


## GraMar

[QUOTE=gandw;6156976]_Skąd pomysł o intensywnym wietrzeniu i suszeniu? Wykonawca tak zalecił?[_/QUOTE

Tak nakazał, przecież to bez ruchu powietrza prędzej by zgniło i zamarzło niż wyschło w taką wrześniowo/październikową pogodę.

A co należało robić, zamknąć okna?? Przez jedną niedzielę lało i nie było uchylane okna- to w poniedziałek rano na ścianach były kropelki wody albo cienka gładka warstwa błyszczącej wilgoci.

----------


## gandw

Zbyt szybkie schnięcie tynków C-W doprowadza do ich popękania. Szczególnie ważne są pierwsze dni po tynkowaniu, nie należy wtedy wietrzyć ani dopuszczać do nagrzania tynków. Następne dni też nie na zasadzie okna na oścież i wiatr hula po domu, tylko delikatne wymienianie powietrza, a dopiero w końcowych etapach wysychania można wietrzyć ile dusza zapragnie. Ale ja nie jestem fachowcem, może tacy wypowiedzą się bardziej profesjonalnie ode mnie. Teraz to już moim zdaniem po ptokach - małe rysy zakryje farba, a na większe może są jakieś sposoby na zatarcie? Albo gładź na wszystko i już.

----------


## EWBUD

> Zbyt szybkie schnięcie tynków C-W doprowadza do ich popękania. Szczególnie ważne są pierwsze dni po tynkowaniu, nie należy wtedy wietrzyć ani dopuszczać do nagrzania tynków. Następne dni też nie na zasadzie okna na oścież i wiatr hula po domu, tylko delikatne wymienianie powietrza, a dopiero w końcowych etapach wysychania można wietrzyć ile dusza zapragnie. Ale ja nie jestem fachowcem, może tacy wypowiedzą się bardziej profesjonalnie ode mnie. Teraz to już moim zdaniem po ptokach - małe rysy zakryje farba, a na większe może są jakieś sposoby na zatarcie? Albo gładź na wszystko i już.


dokładnie tak jak Kolega powyżej napisał: trzeba unikać przeciągów, polewać wodą - generalnie o tynki trzeba dbać w pierwszej fazie.
Jaki wykonawca takie rady  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

"Powierzchnia prawie 900 mkw, wykonywane przez 4 osoby przez 12 dni, w tym prace przygotowawcze i ocieplenia wewnętrzne styropianem z siatką, klejem, tynkiem."
Muszę powiedzieć, że błyskawicznie zrobili, ale czas pokazał, że szybko nie znaczy dobrze, z tynkami trzeba się pobawić żeby ładnie wyszły  :smile:

----------


## GraMar

Dzisiaj obejrzałam wszystkie otynkowane zakątki domu.
Tam, gdzie nie było możliwości wietrzenia: antresola, wiatrołap, łazienki- także pokazują się ciemnie pajączki. 
Na razie nie pęka tynk, ale będzie- tak orzekł sąsiad zajmujący się wykończeniówką. Dodał, że zrobiono "za tłustą" zaprawę.
Rano, gdy otwieram/uchylam okna po nocnym zamykaniu, to cały tynk jest nadal szary, wilgotny.


To co robić teraz, aby nie doprowadzić do spękań tynku?

----------


## GraMar

http://www.knauf.pl/knaufweb/prasa/t...ntowo-wapienny

*Gipsowy czy cementowo-wapienny?*

Podczas budowy domu każdy zadaje sobie pytanie, jaki tynk położyć na ścianach i sufitach, gipsowy czy cementowo-wapienny?

Najważniejszym kryterium wyboru są przede wszystkim walory użytkowe pomieszczeń po położeniu tynków,  czyli odpowiedź na pytanie, jak będzie się w nich mieszkać.

Chcemy mieć pewność, że tynki nie będą odpadać, albo pękać,  że będą suche i nie wyhodujemy w domu grzyba albo pleśni, że ściany i sufity będą równe,  gładkie, odporne na zadrapania, a pomieszczenia zdrowe, w których będziemy dobrze się czuli.


Nie chcemy, aby tynki odpadały, albo pękały

Aby mieć pewność, że tynki nie będą odpadać, ani pękać,  trzeba wiedzieć, dlaczego czasami tynki odpadają lub pękają? Może się tak zdarzyć w przypadku każdego tynku, jeśli popełnione zostaną błędy wykonawcze.

Podstawa to przygotowanie podłoża, które powinno być nie zmarznięte, suche, wolne od kurzu, resztek farb i innych zabrudzeń. Prace tynkarskie, niezależnie od rodzaju tynku powinno przeprowadzać się w temperaturze wnętrz min +5oC. na podłożach o resztkowej wilgotności 3%.  Rozpoczęcie prac tynkarskich w warunkach o niższych parametrach to błąd.

Kolejny problem w  przypadku tynków cementowo-wapiennych może stworzyć źle wykonany szpryc i zbyt wczesne kładzenie kolejnej warstwy (tynki cementowe są dwu-lub trzywarstwowe).  Technologiczny okres przerwy powinien wynosić w przypadku podłoża ceramicznego kilka dni, a w przypadku podłoża betonowego, np. stropu nawet 2-3 tygodnie. Okres oczekiwania można skrócić, ale wówczas należy użyć środka gruntującego zwiększającego przyczepność cementu do podłoża. Źle dobrany środek gruntujący (np. nie do cementu a do gipsu) to następna, potencjalna przyczyna kłopotów.

Tynki gipsowe układa się w jednej warstwie i podłoże wymaga zagruntowania. Niezagruntowanie podłoża, lub zagruntowanie środkiem gruntującym niewłaściwym dla określonego rodzaju podłoża to oczywista przyczyna odpadania tynku. Na podłożach chłonnych, takich jak np. pustaki ceramiczne czy beton komórkowy należy zastosować środek gruntujący regulujący chłonność podłoża  taki jak Knauf Grundiermittel. Na podłożach betonowych takich jak betonowe stropy lub betonowe elementy prefabrykowane należy zastosować środek gruntujący zwiększający przyczepność tynku gipsowego do podłoża taki jak Knauf Betokontakt. Tynk gipsowy należy nakładać po wyschnięciu zagruntowanego podłoża, co trwa około jednej doby.

Tynki jeśli nawet nie odpadają, to czasami pękają, zwykle na skutek pracy podłoża zanim budynek całkowicie osiądzie. Większy problem stanowią w tym przypadku tynki cementowo-wapienne, ponieważ mają one naturalną skłonność do mikropęknięć. Na skutek  naprężenia podczas wysychania cement się kurczy, a na tynku pojawia się pajęczyna widocznych mikropęknięć, które będą wymagały położenia gładzi gipsowej. W przypadku tynków gipsowych zjawisko to nie występuje, ponieważ gips jest bardziej elastycznym surowcem i w procesie wysychania nie kurczy się.



*
Chcemy suchy dom bez grzybów i pleśni*

Aby uniknąć problemów w tym zakresie należy w przypadku obu rodzajów tynku przede wszystkim wietrzyć pomieszczenia przez cały okres wysychania tynków. Tynki cementowe o grubości 1,5 cm wiążą się  i wysychają przy właściwej wentylacji pomieszczeń koło 30 dni, tynki gipsowe o tej samej grubości przy właściwej wentylacji około 2 tygodni.

Lepiej także prace tynkarskie przeprowadzić przed ociepleniem budynku, a ocieplenie położyć po wyschnięciu tynków wewnętrznych, kiedy jeszcze ściany zewnętrzne „oddychają”. Szczelne okna, ocieplenie działające jak termos, nie wyschnięte tynki i brak wietrzenia pomieszczeń w trakcie użytkowania budynku prowadzą do zawilgocenia pomieszczeń niezależnie od rodzaju tynku. 

Najważniejsze zatem jest doprowadzenie do całkowitego wyschnięcia tynków zaraz po ich położeniu oraz wentylacja pomieszczeń w trakcie ich użytkowania.

Wiadomo także, że cement i gips zachowują się pod wpływem wilgoci inaczej. Cement po długim okresie wysychania wprawdzie wolniej chłonie wilgoć, ale też dłużej ponownie wysycha. Można to zaobserwować na  zaparowanych oknach po zimnej nocy w niewietrzonym pomieszczeniu.  Gips po krótszym okresie wysychania wprawdzie szybciej chłonie wilgoć, ale też dwa razy szybciej oddaje ją do otoczenia. Dzięki tej właściwości utrzymuje wilgotność powietrza  na neutralnym, najbardziej korzystnym dla człowieka poziomie.

Jeśli chodzi o tak zwane wilgotne pomieszczenia w domu, takie jak kuchnie i łazienki, można stosować oba tynki. Wprawdzie gips bardziej chłonie wilgoć, ale ma to znaczenie dopiero, przy bardzo dużym jej stężeniu, wynoszącym ponad 70% wilgotności powietrza. Takie stężenie wilgotności powietrza w domu w standardowych warunkach eksploatacji nie występuje.
*Chcemy ściany i sufity równe i gładkie*

Powierzchnia tynków cementowo-wapiennych jest szara, szorstka i porowata, zwykle z pajęczyną mikropęknięć. Można temu zaradzić nakładając na powierzchnię tynku gładź gipsową, przynajmniej w dwukrotnym cyklu, a to z uwagi na porowatość powierzchni.

Powierzchnia tynków gipsowych jest zwykle jasno kremowa albo biała i dość gładka. Jeśli zależy nam na wyjątkowo gładkiej powierzchni, można ja jeszcze dodatkowo wyszpachlować gładzią gipsową UNIGLATT. Wystarczy jednak jedna, bardzo cienka  milimetrowa warstwa.
*Chcemy aby tynki były odporne na zadrapania*

Czy będziemy mieli ściany poobijane i zadrapane czy nie, zależy przede wszystkim od kultury użytkowania domu. Niemniej jednak prawdą jest, że tynki cementowo-wapienne są bardziej odporne na uszkodzenia mechaniczne aniżeli tradycyjne tynki gipsowe, które są bardziej miękkie. Jeśli jednak z innych powodów preferujemy tynki gipsowe, możemy zastosować tynk gipsowy odporny na uszkodzenia mechaniczne o nazwie Knauf MP Diamant. Jest twardy i równie odporny na uderzenia i zarysowania jak tynki cementowo-wapienne, a jednocześnie posiada wszystkie zalety standardowych tynków gipsowych. Można go układać we na ścianach i sufitach we wszystkich pomieszczeniach w budynku mieszkalnym.
*Chcemy, aby otynkowane wnętrza były zdrowe i przyjazne dla mieszkańców*

Tynki cementowo-wapienne dają wrażenie chłodu, nie tworzą więc wrażenia przytulności, ale generalnie są obojętne dla zdrowia człowieka. Tynki  gipsowe dają wrażenie ciepła. Z uwagi na właściwość pochłaniania nadmiaru wilgoci z otoczenia i oddawania go, kiedy powietrze staje się zbyt suche, tworzą klimat o pH zbliżonym do pH skóry człowieka. Dlatego mówi się o nich, że są zdrowe i tworzą przyjemny klimat wnętrz, przyjazny dla mieszkańców.
*Podsumowanie*

Uwzględniając oczekiwania budujących dom, nietrudno stwierdzić w oparciu o obiektywną charakterystykę, że tynki gipsowe, a zwłaszcza tynk Diamant, posiadają walory przewyższające zalety tynków cementowo-wapiennych. Tym samym stanowią optymalne rozwiązanie do każdego domu.

----------


## EWBUD

wietrzyć  - ok, tu się zgodzę, ale oczywiście bez przeciągów i szaleństw.
Czy "pajączki" będą powodem dla którego trzeba położyć gładź? w żadnym wypadku - w każdym tynku cem -wap. się pokażą - polej ścianę wodą i zobaczysz ile ich jest  :smile: 
Czy któraś ekipa tynkarska czeka 2-3 tygodnie, żeby otynkować beton po uprzednim położeniu obrzutki? nie ma takiej możliwości - są to pobożne życzenia producentów, które nigdy/nigdzie nie są stosowane.

----------


## EWBUD

Tak więc, to co pisze Knauf to trochę proponuje przez 2 podzielić - tym bardziej, że w przytoczonym artykule brak jest konkretów.
Ogólne informacje - pobożne życzenia, tak to wygląda.
To tak jak z gwarancjami producenta: dużo jest napisane, ale jak przyjdzie co do czego, to okazuje się, że b. mało konkretnych informacji jest zamieszczonych w gwarancjach - oczywiście po to, żeby łatwiej później było manipulować.

----------


## EWBUD

Reasumując:
Początkowa faza wiązania tynków: wietrzyć i rosić  wodą.
Im później od położenia tynków tym śmielej można wietrzyć.
Oczywiście wszystko z rozsądkiem.
A na temat wiązania cementu i spraw związanych z mieszankami na budowie  - to mamy tu jednego eksperta: Balto - proszę zwrócić się do niego, myślę, że rozwieje wszelkie wątpliwości.

----------


## marynata

U mnie w zeszłym roku identyczna sytuacja(praktyczne wszystkie ściany),warunki schnięcia też-po wyschnięciu wszystkie pajączki zasklepiły się same.Dom nie był zimą ogrzewany,póki co nic nie pęka ani się nie sypie.

----------


## Balto

Ech....
z różnych powodów nie powinienem ale, na prośbę e. - odpowiadam:
Gipsowy czy cementowo-wapienny?

"... Podstawa to przygotowanie podłoża, które powinno być nie zmarznięte, suche, wolne od kurzu, resztek farb i innych zabrudzeń. Prace tynkarskie, niezależnie od rodzaju tynku powinno przeprowadzać się w temperaturze wnętrz min +5oC. na podłożach o resztkowej wilgotności 3%. Rozpoczęcie prac tynkarskich w warunkach o niższych parametrach to błąd...."

Przygotowanie podłoża (jakiekolwiek by ono nie było -> ściana betonowa, stary tynk, stara wyprawa wapienna, cegła, cokolwiek - łącznie z klejem na styro) przebiega zawsze tak samo. Co ciekawe nikt, na normalnej budowie nie będzie mierzył tego jaką wilgotność ma beton, czy podłoże pod nim. Musi ono być suche i przeschnięte. Temperatura zewnętrzna jest zalecana, lecz tak naprawdę to w jakiej temperaturze tynk "będzie wiązał" i się sprawował zależy od cementu jaki użyjemy, od mieszanki tynkarskiej, od tego co w niej będzie (wapno plastyfikatory etc.) Marginesem - znam wykonawców murujących na zewnątrz przy temperaturze 3C i nocnych przymrozkach rzędu -5C i nic się nie działo. Kluczem jest cement - wysoka marka (42,5 i więcej) czystość zwykle związana z tempem przyrostu wytrzymałości (I R) oraz eliminacją wapna (plastyfikator, środek biobójczy) pozwala na "duży margines błędu temperaturowego". Przy okazji cement w czasie wiązania wydziela ciepło, co oznacza, że osłaniając ścianę - pomagamy jej ogrzewać się samej.

"...Kolejny problem w przypadku tynków cementowo-wapiennych może stworzyć źle wykonany szpryc i zbyt wczesne kładzenie kolejnej warstwy (tynki cementowe są dwu-lub trzywarstwowe). Technologiczny okres przerwy powinien wynosić w przypadku podłoża ceramicznego kilka dni, a w przypadku podłoża betonowego, np. stropu nawet 2-3 tygodnie. Okres oczekiwania można skrócić, ale wówczas należy użyć środka gruntującego zwiększającego przyczepność cementu do podłoża. Źle dobrany środek gruntujący (np. nie do cementu a do gipsu) to następna, potencjalna przyczyna kłopotów..."

Zbyt wczesne - tzn? Tak naprawdę tynkować powinno się jedną warstwę, której grubość zależy od wypełniacza, potem powrót do początku i od nowa. Ilość warstw tynku może sięgać i pięciu i więcej. Problemem nie jest grubość tylko to ile kładzie się za jednym podejściem. Okres przerwy nie zależy od podłoża tylko od tego jakie są warunki zewnętrzne.
Podłoże gruntuje się gruntem odpowiednim do podłoża i do tynku, przy czym gros gruntów nadaje się "z urzędu" do tynków c/w. Grunt ma za zadanie: wyrównać chłonność podłoża, zwiększyć przyczepność, zabezpieczyć przed wychodzeniem "syfu" czyli wykwitów n.p. ze starych tynków, czy ze ścian. Problemem bardzo często spotykanym nie jest to że grunt jest taki czy inny, lecz to w jaki sposób jest nakładany, czyli zwykle "niezgodnie" z instrukcją obsługi tegoż. Kupno złego gruntu (n.p. nieprzeznaczonego do podłoża typu klej pod tynki c/w) jest błędem wykonawczym i to poważnym, lecz w żadnym wypadku nie świadczy o tym, że tynki c/w są gorsze.
Przy okazji proponuję nałożyć tynki gipsowe bezpośrednio na beton. Będzie ubaw. Proponuję dodatkowo nie gruntować

"... Tynki jeśli nawet nie odpadają, to czasami pękają, zwykle na skutek pracy podłoża zanim budynek całkowicie osiądzie. Większy problem stanowią w tym przypadku tynki cementowo-wapienne, ponieważ mają one naturalną skłonność do mikropęknięć. Na skutek naprężenia podczas wysychania cement się kurczy, a na tynku pojawia się pajęczyna widocznych mikropęknięć, które będą wymagały położenia gładzi gipsowej. W przypadku tynków gipsowych zjawisko to nie występuje, ponieważ gips jest bardziej elastycznym surowcem i w procesie wysychania nie kurczy się...."

Fakt pęknięć na tynki c/w wynika z błędów wykonawczych - jest to choćby próba położenia zbyt dużej ilości tynku za jednym podejściem. Grubość jaką można uzyskać na jednej warstwie warunkuje "wprost" grubość wypełniacza. Jeśli wypełniaczem jest piasek do 1,5 mm - będzie to grubość circa 1,7 - 2,0 mm; jeśli zaś da się w zasadzie pył, kwarcowy o grubości do 0,4 mm (mąka sklepowa to ok 0,5 mm) to i grubość będzie co najwyżej 0,5 mm a może i cieniej. Inna będzie też faktura tynku.
Pęknięcia wynikające ze skurczów cementowych mogą wynikać ze złego składu mieszanki, nie przygotowania wcześniejszego podłoża i tak dalej. To nie są błędy czy minusy tynków - tylko niedoróbki wykonawcy wynikające z zastosowania niewłaściwej ilości materiału, złego przygotowania podłoża etc. Chciałbym widzieć jak zachowuje się tynk gipsowy kładziony na chłonną powierzchnię kiepsko zagruntowaną, lub jeśli próbuje się jednorazowo wyrównać poziom ściany o różnicy kilku centymetrów. Tynki gipsowe, gładzie, o ile pamiętam, kładzie się cienkimi warstwami, a nie równa powierzchnie. Tynkami c/w da się to robić. Bo także i do tego służą.

"... Chcemy suchy dom bez grzybów i pleśni..."

Pewnie, a wapno jakoś zjada zieleninę i pleśń...

"... Aby uniknąć problemów w tym zakresie należy w przypadku obu rodzajów tynku przede wszystkim wietrzyć pomieszczenia przez cały okres wysychania tynków. Tynki cementowe o grubości 1,5 cm wiążą się i wysychają przy właściwej wentylacji pomieszczeń koło 30 dni, tynki gipsowe o tej samej grubości przy właściwej wentylacji około 2 tygodni.
Lepiej także prace tynkarskie przeprowadzić przed ociepleniem budynku, a ocieplenie położyć po wyschnięciu tynków wewnętrznych, kiedy jeszcze ściany zewnętrzne „oddychają”. Szczelne okna, ocieplenie działające jak termos, nie wyschnięte tynki i brak wietrzenia pomieszczeń w trakcie użytkowania budynku prowadzą do zawilgocenia pomieszczeń niezależnie od rodzaju tynku. 
Najważniejsze zatem jest doprowadzenie do całkowitego wyschnięcia tynków zaraz po ich położeniu oraz wentylacja pomieszczeń w trakcie ich użytkowania...."

Langsam aber sicher. To ile i jak długo schnie, nie zależy tylko od wentylacji, ale i od temperatury. Jeśli temperatura jest wysoka to i proces jest szybki, jeśli niska to i dwóch miesięcy może być mało. 
Dalej - to nie ocieplenie zewnętrzne sprawia, że wilgoć jest w ścianach, tylko to jaka jest konstrukcja ściany i jaka jest grubość tynku. Jeśli ocieplenie jest z wełny mineralnej to w czym przeszkadza ona w wychodzeniu wilgoci na zewnątrz? Jeśli jest dom pasywny, a myśmy zrobili ściany c/w, to oznacza, że wilgoć pod wpływem ciepła będzie wychodziła do środka (n.p. ściany są z czegoś o nazwie Ecolit), lecz system wentylacji wymuszonej sprawi, że powietrze i wilgoć zostanie zabrana z domu. Przy okazji tak naprawdę ocieplając domy styro i montując bardzo szczelne okna, spędzając w domu kupę czasu, gotując - sami wytwarzamy wilgoć, która musi być wyrzucona na zewnątrz, dlatego zaleca się stosowanie mikrouchyłów w oknach, dlatego wywietrzniki są, dlatego powinna być zamontowana wentylacja wymuszona, która sprawi, że powietrze będzie cały czas krążyć, zabierając wilgoć ze ścian i je wysuszać, niezależnie od tego z czego są.

"...Wiadomo także, że cement i gips zachowują się pod wpływem wilgoci inaczej. Cement po długim okresie wysychania wprawdzie wolniej chłonie wilgoć, ale też dłużej ponownie wysycha. Można to zaobserwować na zaparowanych oknach po zimnej nocy w niewietrzonym pomieszczeniu. Gips po krótszym okresie wysychania wprawdzie szybciej chłonie wilgoć, ale też dwa razy szybciej oddaje ją do otoczenia. Dzięki tej właściwości utrzymuje wilgotność powietrza na neutralnym, najbardziej korzystnym dla człowieka poziomie..."

Tilt proszę pani, jak mawiano w dawnych grach. Gips nie jest odporny na wilgoć, dlatego stosuje się płyty karton gips zwykłe i niebieskie. Dalej - gips lubi chłonąć wilgoć, a w wilgoci ja wiadomo rozwija się to co nie lubimy, pleśń i inne takie. W naszym ciekawym klimacie wilgoć jest normą i jest jej sporo, nb, sami jej dokładamy, z kuchni, łazienki, parującej herbaty, deszczu i mgły. Cement n.b. wiąże cały czas w zależności od wilgoci otoczenia. On chłonie wilgoć, oddając ciepło. Oprócz cementu jak sama nazwa wskazuje tynki c/w zawierają wapno, które oprócz roli plastyfikatora odgrywa najważniejszą dla nas rolę biobójczą, co oznacza, że blokuje i to skutecznie rozwój glonów, i innych syfów, które lubią i wilgoć i nieco brudu. O ile wiem gips takich właściwości nie posiada. Bo gips jak i cement są materiałami wiążącymi o znacznie innym zastosowaniu. Gipsu nie da się stosować na zewnątrz, albo w bardzo ograniczonym zakresie. 

".... Jeśli chodzi o tak zwane wilgotne pomieszczenia w domu, takie jak kuchnie i łazienki, można stosować oba tynki. Wprawdzie gips bardziej chłonie wilgoć, ale ma to znaczenie dopiero, przy bardzo dużym jej stężeniu, wynoszącym ponad 70% wilgotności powietrza. Takie stężenie wilgotności powietrza w domu w standardowych warunkach eksploatacji nie występuje...."

Przy założeniu, że we wszystkich pomieszczeniach funkcjonuje chyba wentylacja wymuszona jaka jest lub powinna być stosowana w domach pasywnych. Ja na ten przykład lubię kąpiel typu sauna, żona jak gotuje na obiad śląską wersję to paruje jej cała kuchnia z oknami włącznie, zwłaszcza jak na polu jesień późna, wiosna wczesna czy zima... Tam niemal na pewno jest te dziesiąt procent. Plus brud i syf. To dotyczy kuchni.

"... Chcemy ściany i sufity równe i gładkie
Powierzchnia tynków cementowo-wapiennych jest szara, szorstka i porowata, zwykle z pajęczyną mikropęknięć. Można temu zaradzić nakładając na powierzchnię tynku gładź gipsową, przynajmniej w dwukrotnym cyklu, a to z uwagi na porowatość powierzchni..."

Porowatość powierzchni bierze się z zastosowania takiego czy innego plastyfikatora, takiego czy innego wapna a nade wszystko z grubości wypełniacza, inaczej będzie wyglądał tynk, jeśli zastosuje się piasek kwarcowy o grubości do 0,3 mm a inaczej jeśli piasek o grubości 1,5 mm. 

"...Powierzchnia tynków gipsowych jest zwykle jasno kremowa albo biała i dość gładka. Jeśli zależy nam na wyjątkowo gładkiej powierzchni, można ja jeszcze dodatkowo wyszpachlować gładzią gipsową UNIGLATT. Wystarczy jednak jedna, bardzo cienka milimetrowa warstwa.
Chcemy aby tynki były odporne na zadrapania..."

Powierzchnia tynków c/w zależy od dwóch rzeczy: koloru wypełniacza (barwy) oraz od barwy cementu. Cement biały też istnieje, a jeśli doda się piasek kwarcowy - zwykle mający kolor złamanej bieli to i kolor tynku ma takowy. Jeśli doda się żółtawego piasku - kolor jest żółtawy, jeśli biało szarego, to odcień złamany jest w tonacji minimalnie szarej. Wapno, zwłaszcza gaszone - wybiela tynki.

"... Czy będziemy mieli ściany poobijane i zadrapane czy nie, zależy przede wszystkim od kultury użytkowania domu. Niemniej jednak prawdą jest, że tynki cementowo-wapienne są bardziej odporne na uszkodzenia mechaniczne aniżeli tradycyjne tynki gipsowe, które są bardziej miękkie. Jeśli jednak z innych powodów preferujemy tynki gipsowe, możemy zastosować tynk gipsowy odporny na uszkodzenia mechaniczne o nazwie Knauf MP Diamant. Jest twardy i równie odporny na uderzenia i zarysowania jak tynki cementowo-wapienne, a jednocześnie posiada wszystkie zalety standardowych tynków gipsowych. Można go układać we na ścianach i sufitach we wszystkich pomieszczeniach w budynku mieszkalnym.
Chcemy, aby otynkowane wnętrza były zdrowe i przyjazne dla mieszkańców..."

Bez problemu można stworzyć tynki klasy CS IV a nawet trwalsze wystarczy tylko wiedzieć jak, wystarczy tylko umieć zastosować rzetelne materiały wysokiej jakości. Tynki będą odporne na dowolne zarysowanial, trwalsze od diamentu gipsowego, nie popękane gdyż nałożone właściwie. Przy okazji, to że ktoś mając kategorię B, nie jeździ bo nie potrafi TIR-em nie oznacza, że TIR jest to kiepskie auto. To tak na marginesie porównania...".

"...Tynki cementowo-wapienne dają wrażenie chłodu, nie tworzą więc wrażenia przytulności, ale generalnie są obojętne dla zdrowia człowieka. Tynki gipsowe dają wrażenie ciepła. Z uwagi na właściwość pochłaniania nadmiaru wilgoci z otoczenia i oddawania go, kiedy powietrze staje się zbyt suche, tworzą klimat o pH zbliżonym do pH skóry człowieka. Dlatego mówi się o nich, że są zdrowe i tworzą przyjemny klimat wnętrz, przyjazny dla mieszkańców...."

O ile wiem PH - oznacza odczyn ale wody nie powietrza. Kolor tynku c/w nie koniecznie jest szary może być inny, tynk c/w także chłonie wilgoć, a zawierając wapno dodatkowo sam z siebie nie pozwala aby jego powierzchnia "zakwitała" zieleniną, czego gips już niestety nie potrafi. Zakwitnie. Pytanie kiedy. Dalej każdy tynk który ma możliwość chłonięcia wilgoci to robi i oddawania kiedy otoczenie staje się suchsze niż on. To jest norma - nie margines. Dotyczy to także tynków c/w stosowanych na zewnątrz gdziekolwiek...

"...Podsumowanie
Uwzględniając oczekiwania budujących dom, nietrudno stwierdzić w oparciu o obiektywną charakterystykę, że tynki gipsowe, a zwłaszcza tynk Diamant, posiadają walory przewyższające zalety tynków cementowo-wapiennych. Tym samym stanowią optymalne rozwiązanie do każdego domu...."

Podsumowanie: kryptoreklama pod pozorem naukawego artykułu.
Przy okazji: kiedyś stosowano li tylko tynki wapienne, które wolno nabierały wytrzymałości, ale za to nie zakwitały, przy okazji: widziałem przełom tynku z przełomu XIX i XX wieku i szpryc był biały grubości ca 2 cm (20 mm) - był to tynk wapienny, być może z niewielką ilością cementu, na nim zaś był pięknie wybarwiony tynk c/w na żółto. Co ciekawe oba tynki były ładnie napowietrzone - można stawiać że w jakichś nastu maks. 20 proc. Zieleniny nie widziałem.
Aha tynk wapienny zawierał w sobie jak podejrzewam węgiel drzewny. Oczywiście były suche.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> "...Podsumowanie
> Uwzględniając oczekiwania budujących dom, nietrudno stwierdzić w oparciu o obiektywną charakterystykę, że tynki gipsowe, a zwłaszcza tynk Diamant, posiadają walory przewyższające zalety tynków cementowo-wapiennych. Tym samym stanowią optymalne rozwiązanie do każdego domu...."
> .


Nie ma sensu rozpoczynać kolejnej dyskusji co jest lepsze od czego.... Średnio 2 razy w miesiącu pojawia się ktoś na forum z pytaniem co zrobić z popękanym tynkiem cementowo-wapiennym a odpowiedzi uniwersalnej nie ma bo przyczyn może być zbyt wiele.

Sprawdzony wykonawca i "odpowiednia" cena za m/2 na pewno zapobiegły by takim przykrym sytuacjom jak u asyrtuta i założyciela tego wątku.

900 m/2 w 12 dni  niestety tak się nie da szczególnie z c-w :no:

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Kolor tynku c/w nie koniecznie jest szary może być inny, tynk c/w także  chłonie wilgoć, a zawierając wapno dodatkowo sam z siebie nie pozwala  aby jego powierzchnia "zakwitała" zieleniną, czego gips już niestety nie  potrafi. Zakwitnie. Pytanie kiedy. Dalej każdy tynk który ma możliwość  chłonięcia wilgoci to robi i oddawania kiedy otoczenie staje się suchsze  niż on. To jest norma - nie margines. Dotyczy to także tynków c/w  stosowanych na zewnątrz gdziekolwiek...


A myślisz, że w tynku gipsowym nie ma wapna? To chlapnij sobie nim do oka to przekonasz się że ma :smile: 

Wapno  ani w tynku gipsowym ani c-w nie zabezpieczy przed pojawianiem się  porostów na ścianach, bo nie do tego służy, może tylko opóźnić ich  pojawianie się.

Po zagruntowaniu ścian i pomalowaniu ich żaden tynk gipsowy nie będzie chłonął wilgoci.

----------


## GraMar

Dziękuję bardzo za uwagi, nadal jednak bardzo zależy mi na odpowiedzi, Waszej poradzie.
Jak uratować moje tynki?
Na początkowo zwykłej wilgotnej warstwie tynku zaczęły pojawiać się w tle pajęczyny-ALE NIE MA NA RAZIE SPĘKAŃ I WGŁĘBIEŃ....


Co robić, aby nie dopuścić do popękań-widzę, że tynki, się zmieniają poprzez pojawianie się i zwiększanie ilości tych pajęczynek


PLISSSSSSSSSSSS  :smile: 



poniżej-fotki z wczoraj, po 14 dniach od zejścia ekipy z budynku.

----------


## GraMar

> Sprawdzony wykonawca i "odpowiednia" cena za m/2 na pewno zapobiegły by takim przykrym sytuacjom jak u asyrtuta i założyciela tego wątku.
> 
> 900 m/2 w 12 dni  niestety tak się nie da szczególnie z c-w[/I]



Tyle, ile sobie życzyli- minus 1zł/mkw  :tongue:  - otrzymali

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Dziękuję bardzo za uwagi, nadal jednak bardzo zależy mi na odpowiedzi, Waszej poradzie.
> Jak uratować moje tynki?
> Na początkowo zwykłej wilgotnej warstwie tynku zaczęły pojawiać się w tle pajęczyny-ALE NIE MA NA RAZIE SPĘKAŃ I WGŁĘBIEŃ....
> 
> 
> Co robić, aby nie dopuścić do popękań-widzę, że tynki, się zmieniają poprzez pojawianie się i zwiększanie ilości tych pajęczynek
> 
> 
> PLISSSSSSSSSSSS 
> ...


Słabo widać na tych fotkach ale wygląda na skurczowe a lepsze to niż pęknięcia poziome i pionowe które oznaczały by odspajanie się tynku od obrzutki (jeśli takowa była).

Nic już nie zrobisz i lepiej za dużo się nie przyglądaj tym ścianom bo tylko będziesz sobie pogarszał samopoczucie... Po wyschnięciu tynków więcej nie powinno pękać, nałożysz gładź gipsową i zapomnisz o tynkach :smile:

----------


## GraMar

widać, widać, należy fotki powiększać łapką a potem plusikiem.
Niestety, pierwsze pajęczyny szły po zaprawie między pustakami...
a potem robi się ich coraz więcej i gęściej.
 :bash: 





> Słabo widać na tych fotkach ale wygląda na skurczowe a lepsze to niż pęknięcia poziome i pionowe które oznaczały by odspajanie się tynku od obrzutki (jeśli takowa była).
> 
> Nic już nie zrobisz i lepiej za dużo się nie przyglądaj tym ścianom bo tylko będziesz sobie pogarszał samopoczucie... Po wyschnięciu tynków więcej nie powinno pękać, nałożysz gładź gipsową i zapomnisz o tynkach

----------


## GraMar

marzę tym, aby u mnie też tak się zakończyło  :yes: 




> U mnie w zeszłym roku identyczna sytuacja(praktyczne wszystkie ściany),warunki schnięcia też-po wyschnięciu wszystkie pajączki zasklepiły się same.Dom nie był zimą ogrzewany,póki co nic nie pęka ani się nie sypie.

----------


## EWBUD

> marzę tym, aby u mnie też tak się zakończyło


No tak, tylko, że jak powiększy się zdjęcie to na pajączki to nie wygląda ......ja tam widzę kreski normalne...
Nie ma pkt. odniesienia i nie wiadomo jak duże są te pęknięcia.
Co możesz zrobić? chyba już nic......dla świętego spokoju zrosić wodą kilka razy - pewnie już nie pomoże, ale szansa jakaś nikła jest.....
Jak Kolega Radek napisał - najlepiej to daj sobie z tym spokój - poczekaj, gdzie ma pękać to pęknie i tyle....więcej już nie powinno z tym nic się złego dziać.
A jak już wszystko się uspokoi to możesz pomyśleć nad metodą naprawy  - gładź, tynk cienkowarstwowy itp.

----------


## EWBUD

> Ech....
> z różnych powodów nie powinienem ale, na prośbę e. - odpowiadam:
> Gipsowy czy cementowo-wapienny?
> 
> "... Podstawa to przygotowanie podłoża, które powinno być nie zmarznięte, suche, wolne od kurzu, resztek farb i innych zabrudzeń. Prace tynkarskie, niezależnie od rodzaju tynku powinno przeprowadzać się w temperaturze wnętrz min +5oC. na podłożach o resztkowej wilgotności 3%. Rozpoczęcie prac tynkarskich w warunkach o niższych parametrach to błąd...."
> 
> Przygotowanie podłoża (jakiekolwiek by ono nie było -> ściana betonowa, stary tynk, stara wyprawa wapienna, cegła, cokolwiek - łącznie z klejem na styro) przebiega zawsze tak samo. Co ciekawe nikt, na normalnej budowie nie będzie mierzył tego jaką wilgotność ma beton, czy podłoże pod nim. Musi ono być suche i przeschnięte. Temperatura zewnętrzna jest zalecana, lecz tak naprawdę to w jakiej temperaturze tynk "będzie wiązał" i się sprawował zależy od cementu jaki użyjemy, od mieszanki tynkarskiej, od tego co w niej będzie (wapno plastyfikatory etc.) Marginesem - znam wykonawców murujących na zewnątrz przy temperaturze 3C i nocnych przymrozkach rzędu -5C i nic się nie działo. Kluczem jest cement - wysoka marka (42,5 i więcej) czystość zwykle związana z tempem przyrostu wytrzymałości (I R) oraz eliminacją wapna (plastyfikator, środek biobójczy) pozwala na "duży margines błędu temperaturowego". Przy okazji cement w czasie wiązania wydziela ciepło, co oznacza, że osłaniając ścianę - pomagamy jej ogrzewać się samej.
> 
> "...Kolejny problem w przypadku tynków cementowo-wapiennych może stworzyć źle wykonany szpryc i zbyt wczesne kładzenie kolejnej warstwy (tynki cementowe są dwu-lub trzywarstwowe). Technologiczny okres przerwy powinien wynosić w przypadku podłoża ceramicznego kilka dni, a w przypadku podłoża betonowego, np. stropu nawet 2-3 tygodnie. Okres oczekiwania można skrócić, ale wówczas należy użyć środka gruntującego zwiększającego przyczepność cementu do podłoża. Źle dobrany środek gruntujący (np. nie do cementu a do gipsu) to następna, potencjalna przyczyna kłopotów..."
> ...


Balto - wywołałem "wilka z lasu"  :smile: 
Widzę, że zaangażowałeś się w tą odpowiedź - i utwierdziłeś mnie w przekonaniu (po raz kolejny zresztą) że masz pojęcie o tym co robisz/piszesz  :smile: 
A tak poza tym, to ten artykuł z knaufa to taka dziecinada trochę ... pełno niedomówień, zero konkretów itd....

----------


## EWBUD

GraMar - chyba w nast. tyg. będę jechał do Serocka - mogę pojechać przez Marki - oczywiście jak chcesz......
Popatrzymy, pomyślimy......

----------


## GraMar

zapraszam, napisałam @

Oto efekt mojego dwuletniego fotopolowania na pierzaki z mojej działki    :big grin: 





> GraMar - chyba w nast. tyg. będę jechał do Serocka - mogę pojechać przez Marki - oczywiście jak chcesz......
> Popatrzymy, pomyślimy......

----------


## marynata

> marzę tym, aby u mnie też tak się zakończyło


O właśnie takie identiko jak na Twoich fotach,w moim odczuciu jeszcze większe i gęściej miałam.
Nie mogę sobie teraz przypomnieć jaki to był okres do zasklepienia,ale chyba do powierzchniowego przeschnięcia czyli jakieś 5 tygodni,bo warunki do schnięcia miałam  nawet gorsze od tych jakie są teraz.
Też bardzo się denerwowałam,bo nie chciałam gładzi i własnym oczom nie wierzyłam jak to zaczęło znikać  :cool: 
Pamiętam że kopałam w internecie i gdzieś obiło mi się o oczy,że c-w posiada w pewnych warunkach zdolności samonaprawcze,ale nie będę kontynuować tego wątku żeby głupot nie nagadać  :Confused:

----------


## maggs1

> O właśnie takie identiko jak na Twoich fotach,w moim odczuciu jeszcze większe i gęściej miałam.
> Nie mogę sobie teraz przypomnieć jaki to był okres do zasklepienia,ale chyba do powierzchniowego przeschnięcia czyli jakieś 5 tygodni,bo warunki do schnięcia miałam  nawet gorsze od tych jakie są teraz.
> Też bardzo się denerwowałam,bo nie chciałam gładzi i własnym oczom nie wierzyłam jak to zaczęło znikać 
> Pamiętam że kopałam w internecie i gdzieś obiło mi się o oczy,że c-w posiada w pewnych warunkach zdolności samonaprawcze,ale nie będę kontynuować tego wątku żeby głupot nie nagadać


Też gdzieś o tym czytałem, że c-w posiada w pewnych warunkach zdolności samonaprawcze,ale nie mogę teraz znaleźć źródła  :smile:  Dlatego też dodawałem wapno do zaprawy murarskiej, miało być bez ulepszaczy, ale murarzom nie szło i było wapno i plastyfikator.

----------


## Balto

m: wapno to plastyfikator (!) czyli z racji niewielkich ilości wapna jakie dawali, zbyt dużej ilości cementu - wspomagali się plastyfikatorem jeszcze innym. W efekcie przy tej samej ilości wody, i tym samym składzie mieli tynki dające się zaciągać i nakładać.

----------


## marynata

GraMar?i co tam?

----------


## GraMar

> GraMar?i co tam?


Dzięki za pamięć  :yes: 

Po Waszych radach-zamknęłam chałupę na wszystkie spusty aż lało się po ścianach, wszystko pozostawione pleśniało w 2 doby, ALE TYNKI NIE ROZLAZŁY SIĘ!!! Nadal są szare i wilgotne, ale powoli te rysy się zasklepiają i jest ich mniej!!
Może się uda bez spękań??  Może tym razem także będę mieć więcej szczęścia niż rozumu??  :sad:

----------


## marynata

Kisić to chyba nie ma co,przy takiej pogodzie  i tak schną marnie.
Ale jak widzisz że zaczęły się zasklepiać,to będzie dobrze  :yes:

----------


## bruk.logan

trzymam kciuki, żeby mimo wszystko udało się je uratować!  :smile:

----------


## GraMar

To poproszę o dalsze trzymanie paluszków za moje tynki   :hug:

----------


## sznury

Chciałem podłączyć się do tematu. U mnie aktualnie od miesiąca schną tynki cementowo-wapienne. No i mam taki problem, że pojawiły się pęknięcia o długości nawet 2 m, szerokość pęknięć to 2mm. Przy stukaniu w ściany mam głuchy odgłos, jako niefachowiec stwierdzam odchodzenie tynku od ścian. Obstukałem wszystko i w wielu miejscach dostaję głuchy odgłos. Nie wygląda to wg mnie dobrze. Czekam na opinie wykonawcy.
Czytając ten wątek zwróciłem uwagę na to, że problemem może być źle przygotowane podłoże pod tynki. I to się zastanawiam. U mnie nakładano tynki na stare (25 lat) ściany. Na niektórych został stary tynk i został omłotkowany, z innych skułem cały tynk do pustaków ceramicznych. Całość została zagruntowana. Do gruntowania użyłem zwykłego gruntu + Betonkontakt (tynki są cementowo-wapienne). Zastanawia mnie czy Betokontakt może być tu przyczyną problemu. Jednak użyłem go bardzo mało bo 20 kg na 250m2 (zalecenie mówi, 250-350g/m2). Czytam, że Betokontakt stosuje się pod tynk gispowy, a nie c-w.
Wykonawca był o wszystkim poinformowany, na grunt rzucił dobrze szprycę. Podczas kładzenia tynków (kilka warstw bo sciany były krzywe) wykonawca wspominał, że tynki wolniej niż zwykle schną i być może powodem tego jest owy Betokontakt, który nie przepuszcza wody z tynku do scian. Przez to prace się przeciągnęły. Pracownik, który te tynki kładł oglądał je dzisiaj i miał niewesołą minę. Pierwsza propozycja to skucie jednej ściany, położenie nowego tynku i obserwacaj (może materiał trefny, może za szybko jednak kładli).

Czy miał ktoś z was doświadczenie z Betokontaktem i tynkami c-w i może to skomentować? Macie jakieś pomysły co jeszcze może być powodem problemu?

----------


## Balto

Pytania:
1. Jaką masz temperaturę wewnątrz?
2. Jaki był skład tynku?
To co opisujesz to według mnie są cholerne rysy skurczowe. Powstają one w momencie kiedy cement za szybko wiąże (i ma skurcze). Problem, według mnie polegał na tym, że być może
- grunt był nieodpowiedni i za bardzo uszczelnił podkład (stary tynk z łatami)
- szpryc musiał być nałożony wilgotny, a że wilgoć nie weszła w ścianę tylko poszła jako to co przyśpiesza tempo wiązania, robi się swoiste perpetuum mobile czyli: cement ma wilgoć, zaczyna wiązać - a że ma jej dużo, robi to szybko, do tego jeszcze się przy tym ogrzewa (ciepło hydratacji), co sprawia, że tempo wiązania albo się utrzymuje albo nawet rośnie (przynajmniej pierwsze 10 dni, potem słabnie...
Jeżeli tynk był do stosowania "zimą" to mógł mieć zmodyfikowany skład w kierunku zwiększenia ilości cementu lub dania go lepszej jakości, albo dodatek jakiegoś środka przyśpieszającego początek czasu wiązania....
Opisz coś więcej.
Głuchy odgłos - tynk nie trzyma się podkładu. Przy okazji zanim się zagruntuje trzeba ścianę wyczyścić. Grunt tu nie pomoże, bo "złapie" pył, a nie złapie ściany, lub złapie brud na starym tynku a nie stary tynk.
Fuszerka budowlana moim zdaniem.

----------


## sznury

Temperatura wnętrza była i jest 10, a może nawet 15 stopni. Tynk c-w Baumit, tylko nie pamiętam dokładnie czy Baumit MPI 25 Fine czy Baumit MPI 25 L maszynowy. Nie wiem jaka była obrzutka, czy Baumit czy jakas inna. Co do gruntu to był zrobiony porządnie, sciany były przetarte przed jego położeniem. Przygotowanie przed tynkiem robiłem sam, wykonawca tynków był z niego zadowolony. Myślałem, że może to ten Batokontakt ale dałem go jak już pisałem 3-4 razy mniej niż zalecają, był wymieszany ze zwykłym gruntem.

----------


## Balto

Po kolei:
- jeżeli tynk (szpryc) jest głuchy znaczy, że odchodzi - po prostu nie chwycił ściany. Sam Betonkontakt to jak ja to nazywam "grunt z piaskiem". Sam z siebie nie powinien stanowić problemu dla tynku c/w . Problem według mnie polega na czymś innym:
* czy głuchy jest stary tynk (wtedy jasne - kiepsko sprawdzano jego przyleganie)
* czy nowy tynk - jeśli tak to problemy najprawdopodobniej wynikają z tego co mówiłem, czyli zasadniczo albo złego przygotowania starego tynku, albo po prostu ze złego pozbycia się tego pyłu który zgromadził się w czasie czyszczenia. Nb jeśli tynk stary / podkład jest nazwijmy to "słaby" i pod ręką się ściera to do jego wzmocnienia służą grunty głęboko penetrujące.
- tynk pęka - tutaj przyczyna jest jedna - skurcze cementu. Problem ten wynika, ze zbyt szybkiego tempa przyrostu wytrzymałości. Co ciekawe z racji składu i uziarnienia producent podaje, że ilość cementu jaka jest w tynku zawiera się między 20 a 45 proc, wapna od 1 do 7; ja stawiam że jest to cement popiołowy (z zawartością krzemionki, typu 32,5, w ilości circa 20 maks 25 procent z ilością wapna circa 3 proc. Do tego, wszystkiego są jeszcze
* wymagania dotyczące grubości nałożenia (circa 20 mm "za jedną razą") choć dla mnie i tak jest to "deko" za dużo
* wymagania dotyczące zwilżania powierzchni
* niemal na pewno wymagania dotyczące gruntu.
Zastosowanie przez Ciebie gruntu typu uszczelniającego, ograniczającego chłonność powierzchni oznacza, że tak naprawdę - warstwa tynku przy nakładaniu jednorazowym powinna być cieńsza, powinny być także dłuższe przerwy technologiczne pomiędzy poszczególnymi warstwami, by poprzednie dobrze wyschły, zaś temperatura circa 10C, może być w tym wypadku za niska by proces schnięcia przebiegał sprawnie.
Jeśli tynki były nakładane na raz, na całą grubość i potem zacierane - łatwo bo ledwo tylko związane to:
- wilgoć zrobiła z cementem to co mówiłem i za szybko po prostu dojrzał. W ramach ciekawostek - beton klasy B45 czy B50 (wiem, teraz jest nieco inne oznaczenie C coś tam łamane na coś tam) użyty do budowy zapory wodnej po kilkudziesięciu latach dobił do B 120....
- w takim wypadku powinien iść grunt, który tak naprawdę umożliwi mocne powiązanie starego tynku na dużej głębokości, uniemożliwiając że jakaś jego warstwa odejdzie. Betonkontakt mógł najzwyczajniej w świecie "złapać tylko powierzchniowo", owe "zapylenie po przetarciu" nie wchodząc w głębiej, tworząc filtr który trzymał się jedynie po wierzchu, zaś waga tynku zrobiła całą resztę...

----------


## sznury

Starty tynk był dobrze sprawdzony dlatego w niektórych pomieszczeniach został skuty całkowicie, w innych częsciowo, został ten który mocno się trzymał i nie odszedł przy spotkaniu z młotkiem. Tynk nie był nakładany na raz, było kilka warstw ponieważ przy okazji prostowane były krzywe ściany. Jakie grubości były każdorazowo nakładane tego nie wiem (można to jakoś sprawdzić?) Wiem, że pracownicy mówili, że wg nich wolno schnie. Może po prostu zignorowali ten fakt i nie odczekali ile trzeba międz kolejnymi warstwami i takie są teraz efekty. Będziemy pewnie odkuwać część żeby sprawdzić co się stało, która warstwa odchodzi. Na co powinienem zwrócić uwagę przy odkuwaniu?

----------


## sznury

> Betonkontakt na stare tynki i ceramike  i jeszcze mieszany z innym gruntem.


@FlashBack Czy możesz rozwinąć swój komentarz? Miałeś może podobne doświadczenia z Batokontaktem?

Wyjaśnię tylko, że pierwsza firma, która miała robić mi tynki tak kazała porzygotować podłoże. Jendak nie dotrzymali słowa i musiałem wziąć inną. Betokontaktu dałem jednak stosunkowo mało. Wykonawca oglądał sciany, wiedział jak są przygotowane.

----------


## Balto

sznury: tak naprawdę oznacza to, że nie wiadomo co z tego wyszło. Sam Betokontakt w ten czy inny sposób zrobił (strzelam) warstwę nieprzepuszczalną dla wilgoci., a to oznacza, że woda która powinna wejść w ścianę - została w tynku. T o jedno. Wtóre - że tp, że jest głuchy oznacza, że nie trzyma się podłoża (nie wnikam czy starego tynku, czy nowej warstwy). Zwykle problemem jest to, że zostaje pył który sam z siebie stanowi przeszkodę, dlatego na stare tynki są spec grunty - głęboko penetrujące które wzmacniają stare tynki. 
To, że ty nie umiałeś ok, ale to że ekipa jakaś podjęła się to robić przy czymś takim - to się dziwię...

----------


## sznury

> Zwykle problemem jest to, że zostaje pył który sam z siebie stanowi przeszkodę, dlatego na stare tynki są spec grunty - głęboko penetrujące które wzmacniają stare tynki.


Nie bardzo rozumiem jak to z tym pyłem może być. Ściany były po gruntowaniu sprawdzane przeze mnie i przez wykonawcę. Powierzchnia była czysta, chropowata (piasek kwarcowy z Berokontaktu). Po przejechaniu ręką nie zostawał na niej ślad pyłu. Na tą powierzchnię poszedł szpryc, nie było 100% pokrycia. Szpryc sprawdzałem i nie było widać problemów. Jedyna informacja od wykonawcy była taka, że tynk wolniej niż zwykle schnie i, że to być może dlatego, że woda nie idzie w mury (podowód Betokontakt). Więc o co chodzi z tym pyłem?

Spotkałem takie określenie jak odparzony tynk. Czy w moim przypadku mogło dojść do odparzenia?

----------


## Balto

Do odparzenia doszło z powodu zbyt dużej wilgoci.
A pył był zanim nałożono Berokontakt - to przed nałożeniem gruntu ściana powinna być bez pyłu. W teorii każdy grunt tworzy filtr - z jednej strony przylegając do ściany, z drugiej do tynku. Pytanie co będzie na dole tynku: jeśli nie będzie tam gruntu - a będzie na ścianie - oznacza, że odparzyło, że była zbyt duża ilość wilgoci, jeśli będzie zaś taki drobny pyłek wapienny to najpewniej ściana nie była czysta, a grunt złapał pył a nie ścianę...

----------


## sznury

Mój remont robię na raty. W zeszłym roku robiłem tynki na innym piętrze. Przygotowanie ścian było takie samo. Nikt ich nie odkurzał, nie mył, po omłotkowaniu poszedł grunt i tyle. Tynk kładł stary murarz, ręcznie. Nie było żadnego problemu, nawet nie popękał.
@Balto jak wg ciebie powinno się przygotować ściany pokryte częściowo starym tynkiem do tynkowania nowym tynkiem c-w?
Jeśli do nałożenia jest 3 cm to w ile warstwach?

----------


## Balto

ech...
Jeśli masz stary tynk to sprawdzasz w jakim jest stanie i skuwasz odkuwasz to co się nie trzyma, tak by to co zostało było trwałe. Wersja numer dwa: kujesz wszystko jak leci "do żywego". Potem czyścisz to z kurzu i pyłu jaki tam na pewno będzie jaki zostanie. i lecisz szprycem. W przypadku kiedy masz "goły" beton, cegłę, pustak - nakładasz normalnie tynk. W przypadku zaś jeśli uzupełniasz tylko dziury i braki to dodatkowo jeszcze: stary tynk czyścisz z zabrudzeń i nieczystości (odtłuszczenie) i uzupełniasz braki. Jak je uzupełnisz "do równego" ze starym - to ja bym zagruntował wszystko gruntem do tynków c/w - wyrówna chłonność podłoża, a jeśli stary tynk się lekko sypie pod ręką to go wzmocni. Następnie lecisz z "firmową" wyprawą.
Założenie jest takie: grubość tynku warunkuje grubość wypełniacza jaka została użyta do jego zrobienia. Jeśli jest to piasek ca 1,5 mm to za jedną razą powinno dać się nałożyć te 1,7-1,8 mm; jeśli 0,5 mm to odpowiednio mniej...
Do tego jeśli np. jest nałożona zbyt duża warstwa tynku - to popęka - tynk trzyma wilgoć, a to z kolei powoduje, że cement bardzo szybko (lepiej - szybciej) wiąże i robią się skurcze - tynk pęka. Cement tak ma.
Grunt musi być do tynków c/w bo ich warstwa jest stosunkowo gruba, zaś same tynki "trochę" ważą. Zakładając że 1m3 tynku waży circa 2,0t - zwykle jest to więcej, to ściana o wymiarach 5 m długości 2,5 wysokości i średniej grubości ok 3 cm (0,03 m) "waży" minimum 800 kg i grunt jako coś pośredniego musi to utrzymać...

----------


## Balto

FB: jeśli mocno się trzyma, i ktoś zamierza to używać jako warstwy szczepnej - to nie do końca. Co innego będzie właściwym tynkiem, natomiast tzw. stary tynk będzie robił za tzw. szpryc. Oczywiście trzeba to umieć zrobić... ale. Obowiązuje przecież ta sama procedura co w wypadku tynków zewnętrznych...

----------


## sznury

@FlashBack, @Balto dziękuje za wyjaśnienia.

----------


## sznury

Potrzebuje jeszcze podpowiedzi. W mojej sytuacji wykonawca przyslal przedstawiciela do Baumit, ktory mial ocenic od strony materialowej co sie zepsulo, do tego byl pracownik jako strona wykonawcy. Panowie oderwali kilka fragmentow tynku i okazalo sie ze odszedl od szprycu. Obaj stwierdzili, ze wina wykonawcy. Dzisiaj zaczela sie naprawa. Jest okolo 50m2 nowego tynku do skucia. Robotnicy zaczeli ostro kuc. Zdaza sie, ze w niektorych miejscach odchodzi stary tynk. Twierdza oni, ze stary tynk dostal wody od nowego tynku i odpazyl sie, tak tlumacza dlaczego odchodzi przy ich kuciu. W trakcie kladzenia tynku wczesniej nikt nie zauwazal, zeby cos ze starym tynkiem bylo nie tak, wowczas twierdzli, ze jest dobrze przygotowany. 
Moje pytanie:
Czy spodziewac sie, ze stary tynk przy tym kuci bedzie odpadal w tych miejscach, w ktorych wczsniej sie porzadnie trzymal? W niektorych miejscach tynk mogl dostac duzo wody bo sciany bylo prostowane i kladzono grubiej. Poradzicie cos?

----------


## Balto

Langsam aber sicher jeszcze raz:
- jeżeli by nie było gruntu - to aby stary tynk zaczął być mokry i w ogóle, to nie wiem ile wilgoci by musiało być... ale masę. 
- wilgoć była dlatego że szedł grunt (moja opinia) i z tego co się działo szedł grunt na odp.. się a nie tak jak ma być, poza tym mundrzy wykonawcy szli na jeden raz a nie powolutku. Jakby szli tak jak powinni iść w takich przypadkach (wcześniej pisałem) to robiliby to trochę dłużej ale byłoby / powinno być - ok. 
Pisałem i piszę - w klasycznym sposobie nakładania, grubość jednej warstwy tynku wymusza grubość ziarna, stąd robi się powierzchnię na raty, czekając z kolejną warstwą aż poprzednia chwyci i będzie mniej wilgotna. Poza tym tynki "ręczne" mają inną konsystencję jak mechaniczne...

----------


## sznury

Czyli mam się spodziewać, że stary tynk będzie odchodził bo dostał dużo wilgoci.

----------


## Balto

Nie... stary tynk jest zabezpieczony gruntem... i on nie chłonie wilgoci tak jakby mógł. Stary - w sensie ten sprzed remontu tynk co został niech sobie będzie jemu nic nie zaszkodzi, ale nie będzie chłonął tyle wilgoci co nie zabezpieczony. I o tym należy pamiętać...

----------


## sznury

No i sie zaczelo. Podczas odkuwania tynku zaczal odchodzic stary. Wykonawca twierdzi, ze to jest glowyn problem. Tylko skad tyle wody, ze az stary tynk odszedl? Czy to, ze w trakcie schniecia pomieszczenia nie byly odpowiednio wietrzone ( sam lekko uchylilem kilka okien bo wszystko bylo zamkniete tak, ze po szybach lala sie woda, a w srodku bylo jak w "saunie") moglo sie do tego przyczynic?

----------


## Balto

sznury: mogło, nie wiem jak było w środku i jaka była temperatura w trakcie "schnięcia" ale fakt że woda lała się "po szybach" oznacza, że temp na zewnątrz była niższa od tej w środku a dodatkowo panowała okrutna wilgoć. 
- nie wiem jak bardzo i jak dobrze było to wszystko zagruntowane betokontaktem ale z założenia każdy grunt ma za zadanie wyrównania chłonności, co zwykle w ten czy inny sposób wiąże się z jej znacznym ograniczeniem, choćby po to by nie było widać łączeń styro, czy cienkiego szprycu na ścianach...
- pytanie kolejne: jakiego rodzaju tynki (wapienne, wapienne postraszone cementem czy c/w) były w oryginale - tego też nie wiem. Mogło okazać się, że co kawałek to coś innego. I samo wapno mogło inaczej reagować na grunty, od tynków c/w
- dalej: czy dodanie betokontaktu nie spowodowało, że jak gdzieś wspominałem różne powierzchnie różnie go chłonęły, choćby dlatego, że były słabo doczyszczone
- wilgoć wchodzi nie tylko przez ściany ale i inne "elementy" - pytanie: czy np. z racji ocieplenia zewnętrznego, punkt rosy z racji tego jak to wyglądało w środku nie był na poziomie ścian. W tym wypadku woda by sobie ściekała po ścianach, mocząc tynki tak jakby miały cały czas kontakt z wodą.
Moja rada: skuć wszystko "do żywego", potem od nowa - po Bożemu zrobić tak jak to ma być. Betokontakt działa w obie strony - zapobiega wchodzeniu wilgoci a także (moje podejrzenie) jej wychodzeniu z tynku...
I jak będą robione tynki - to grzać i wietrzyć jednocześnie, było w miarę ciepło,ale także żeby powietrze się wymieniało.

----------


## modena

Czy mogę prosić o poradę dotyczącą listew ochronnych  pod tynk cementowo wapienny  :smile:   :smile:    .Kiedyś na forum fighter1983  pisał komuś że nie mogą być stalowe bo zardzewieją  ( a nie pamiętam gdzie to pisze)     .Jakie zatem powinny być ?

----------


## EWBUD

> Czy mogę prosić o poradę dotyczącą listew ochronnych  pod tynk cementowo wapienny     .Kiedyś na forum fighter1983  pisał komuś że nie mogą być stalowe bo zardzewieją  ( a nie pamiętam gdzie to pisze)     .Jakie zatem powinny być ?


Listew ochronnych?
Tzn. narożników?
 :smile:

----------


## modena

> Tzn. narożników?


Tak narożników  :big grin:    . Już wiem że mają być narożniki aluminiowe do tynków mokrych  :yes: 

Czy jeżeli  tynkarz od razu zastrzega że mogą ,ale nie muszą  na tynkach pojawić się mikropęknięcia  to mam się bać i szukać dalej , czy też to się zdarza nawet najlepszym ( tzn jest to naturalne) ?

----------


## EWBUD

naturalne

----------


## modena

Witam.
Ja znowu w sprawie tych narożników  :big grin:  :roll eyes:  :roll eyes:  podobno narożniki  aluminiowe do tynków cementowo wapiennych są nieco cienkie.  :Confused: 
Czy stalowe OCYNKOWANE się nadają czy jednak nie  bardzo ?

I  jeszcze przy okazji czy  tynk cementowo wapienny  robiony na budowie  nie z "worka" nadaje się  na ściany z silikatów ????
Co z gruntowaniem ?
Poproszę o podzielenie się informacją  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam :bye:

----------


## fotohobby

Na Twoje pytania nie odpowiem, bo fachowcem nie jestem, ale z ciekawosci: dlaczego wybieracie tynki mieszane na budowie ? 
Macie jakiegoś fachowca, który to preferuje ?

----------


## EWBUD

Kup stalowe ocynkowane, ale jakieś porządne  protektora np.
Co do tynków mieszanych na budowie: nie wiem  :smile:

----------


## Balto

modena: a to zależy jaki tynk mieszany na budowie. Powiem tak - jeżeli ktoś umie mieszać i wie co robi to ten worowany nawet mu pięt nie dorasta i dorosnąć prawa nie ma...

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> modena: a to zależy jaki tynk mieszany na budowie. Powiem tak - jeżeli ktoś umie mieszać i wie co robi to ten worowany nawet mu pięt nie dorasta i dorosnąć prawa nie ma...


Nie przesadzaj, może jeszcze powiesz że tynkowanie na trzcinie też  było najlepsze...

 :smile:

----------


## modena

> ale z ciekawosci: dlaczego wybieracie tynki mieszane na budowie ? 
> Macie jakiegoś fachowca, który to preferuje ?


Myślałam że wszyscy tynkarze robią właśnie takie tynki  :roll eyes:   ( albo gipsowe)

Dlatego że nie zależy mi na super gładkich ( to znaczy chcę proste i równe ale wiadomo że w takich ziarno będzie  bardziej chropate)    ,bo i tak będziemy  robić gładź  . Tynki robione na budowie byłyby po 20 zł  a z worka po 25 zł .  Czy ma to sens jeśli i tak będzie gładź   , która też pochłonie jakiś budżet . 
 Tynki z worka nie są doskonałe  zdarzają się  też  reklamacje  .   Już sama nie wiem co  robić , a tu jeszcze nie wiem czy w ogóle można takie na silikaty :Confused:   
Gipsowych nie chcemy ( jak na razie  :wink:  )
A  sprawa super pilna  !




> Kup stalowe ocynkowane, ale jakieś porządne  protektora np.
> Co do tynków mieszanych na budowie: nie wiem


Właśnie o Protektorze  nasz wykonawca wspominał , że niby dobre a grubsze od aluminiowych .

----------


## modena

> modena: a to zależy jaki tynk mieszany na budowie. Powiem tak - jeżeli ktoś umie mieszać i wie co robi to ten worowany nawet mu pięt nie dorasta i dorosnąć prawa nie ma...


Już nic nie wiem
to jakie w takim razie się robi tynki tylko z worka lub gipsowe?
Czy takich  robionych  z surowców na budowie to już  się nie robi ?
Pomocy  :sad:

----------


## fotohobby

A masz już ekipę wybraną ? Może z nimi to obgadaj... Zobacz efekty ich pracy...

I nie wiem, dlaczego tak obawiasz się tych tynków na silikacie ?

----------


## Balto

Modena: producenci robiący tynki w workach (mówię o c/w) zwykle starają się oszczędzać, mimo tych bzdur które wypisują w ulotkach. Zwykły cement - jaki jest pod ręką, jakiś wypełniacz - o takiej granulacji jak być powinna, i trochę chemii - plastyfikator plus napowietrzacz. 
Jeszcze trzy dziesiątki lat wstecz taki tynk każda chyba niemal ekipa mieszała na miejscu - bo nie było ich w sklepie - przepis był prostszy od cepa i znany od dziesiątek lat: 1 : 2-3 : 5-7. W częściach wagowych rzecz jasna. To pierwsze to dobrej jakości cement, to drugie - ciasto wapienne, potem zamieniane na wapno, to ostatnie to drobny, najczęściej kopany piasek bywało, że z glinką, pylisty. 
Dowcip nie polega na tym by tynki były super - hiper mocne, ale by były jak się to ladnie zwie napowietrzone, czyli po przecięciu miały takie fajne bąbelki powietrza w środku, które stanowią zabezpieczenie na wypadek mrozów, by woda / wilgoć z tynku miała się gdzie rozszerzać. Przecież tynki na starych kamienicach potrafią mieć i 3 cm (poprawniej: 30 mm grubości) i jest ok...
Worki to dla wygody - mysleć nie trzeba, wodę dolać a i tak w razie problemów nie udowodnisz.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...acyjnych/page2 - na dole masz mój opis tego co jest w workach. Mając kartę charakterystyki i opis tego co i ile mu się należy wywróżę z fusów co w nim jest.
W ramach ciekawostek: zadałem jedno pytanie (prócz iluś innych) do osób odpowiedzialnych za jakość tynków (pani dyrektor quick - mixa, też jakiś "oreł" w Baumicie i Sopro) czym ich tynki gotowe, tu chodziło o szeroko pojęte renowacyjne - hie hie hie - bez zawartości wapna - hie hie hie - różnią się tego jaki wzór zamieściłem powyżej. Odpowiedzi nie dostałem, a w czasie rozmowy telefonicznej Pani z Q-M stwierdziła, że nie będzie zdradzać tajemnic firmy...
Ot i masz odpowiedź

----------


## modena

Dzięki *Balto* za pochylenie się nad moim problemem :smile: 

*Fotohobby* wykonawca ugadany , był polecany na forum , był oglądać  ściany i wybraliśmy tynki  mieszane na budowie bo mają się różnić  głównie  uziarnieniem ( i tak zagipsujemy)  .Byłam oglądać jego tynki w sąsiedniej wsi ale  robione na porothermie .  Tynki mają być robione wkrótce .

Niestety albo "stety" poczytałam na forum wątek z Grupy silikaty .Na  pytanie zadane o tynkach padła taka odpowiedź która mnie zmroziła :mad:   :sick:  :

CYTAT:
___________
" Do wykonywania tynków na ścianach murowanych z elementów silikatowych zaleca się stosowanie przygotowanych fabrycznie zapraw tynkarskich. Większość producentów zapraw posiada w swojej ofercie wyroby przeznaczone do stosowania na murach z silikatów. Można stosować zarówno tynki mineralne jak i silikonowe oraz krzemianowe (silikatowe). Dostępne są tynki cienkowarstwowe- pocienione oraz tradycyjne. Przy wykonywaniu tynków z gotowych zapraw należy bezwzględnie stosować się do podanej przez producenta instrukcji przygotowania podłoża, wykonania masy tynkarskiej, warunków i sposobów jej nakładania i i jej pielęgnacji."
__________________
Zadałam pytanie Grupie silikaty  , ale się nie doczekałam jeszcze odpowiedzi  :sad: 
Małżonek  mi  mówi żebym lepiej już nic nie czytała  :big grin:  bo jeszcze  dostanę zawału  :wink: 

A może się niepotrzebnie przejmuję i "zalecane" nie oznacza ze takie być muszą ?

----------


## Balto

modena: eee tam pochyliłem pojeździłem na koniku.... albo jakoś tak.
W kwestii gotowych tynków mineralnych na silikaty przeznaczonych to ja się mogę tak popastwić, że producenci stwierdzą, że nie wolno im potwierdzić, ani zaprzeczyć, bo wejdę w kompetencje Tajemnicy Firmowej.
Dlatego jak masz kogoś sensownego kto umie robić - to taniej i sensowniej wyjdzie mieszanie na budowie, a jak się potknie to i tak reklamacji mu nie uznają... Koszt takiego mieszanego na budowie jest min 5-6 razy tańszy, a bywa, że i jeszcze więcej....

----------


## fotohobby

modena: 
myślałem, ze te tynki to już docelowo bedą i macie jakiegoś speca od mieszania  :smile: 
Skoro będzie jeszcze gips na tym, to warto na tym etapie zredukowac koszty. 
Jakoś nie znajduję uzasadnienia, dlaczego na silikaty tylko tynki maszynowe... Jeśli składniki bedą ok, to nic złego się nie powinno stać. Ale zagruntować warto.

----------


## modena

> modena: 
> myślałem, ze te tynki to już docelowo bedą i macie jakiegoś speca od mieszania :
> Jakoś nie znajduję uzasadnienia, dlaczego na silikaty tylko tynki maszynowe... Jeśli składniki bedą ok, to nic złego się nie powinno stać. Ale zagruntować warto.


 Ten wykonawca właśnie robi   tynki maszynowe ( nie chciałam ręcznie  )  , tylko  wybraliśmy  z surowców mieszanych podstawowych ( piasek , cement, wapno)  a nie  fabryczne z "worka".   Pan dał nam wybór : tańsze bardziej chropate lub droższe , bardziej gładkie  z worka.    Różnicę chcemy przeznaczyć na gładź  :smile:  :roll eyes: 

Właśnie gruntowanie..... .Pan powiedział ze nie potrzeba gruntować     :ohmy:  :Confused:  
  A  że  niby betonkontakt  to pod tynki gipsowe 

Balto co sądzisz gruntować / nie gruntować  i czym????
Czy po gruntowaniu te silikaty nie będą jeszcze bardziej śliskie ? :roll eyes: 

Jeśli chodzi o tynki z worka tzw  fabryczne  to jeśli coś robią fabryki a zwłaszcza koncerny to też nie spodziewam się ze robią produkty coraz lepszej jakości . Będzie raczej jak z wszystkimi innymi fabrykami cena ta sama kosztem jakości :mad:  .

----------


## Balto

W kwestii gruntowania - można, czemu nie zwłaszcza jak tynkami c/w wyrównasz różnice w "prostocie" muru. Każdy tynk (gipsowy, c/w, dowolny inny) ma grunty specjalnie pod niego lub takie które są mu przepisane. Czyli przed gipsowym po prostu zrobić wycieczkę do sklepu i powiedzieć co jest i co ma być i tam już powiedzą "jeśli tynk taki - to grunt taki". Zasada najważniejsza: nie brać najtańszego.
fotohobby: ech wykładzik strzelę: tynki c/w jak sama nazwa wskazuje to cement wapno (drzewiej gaszone) i wypełniacz - drzewiej piasek kopany, miałki i drobny bywa, że z glinką. Wapno gaszone nadawało puszystość mieszance i plastyczność a także ją bardzo mocno wybielało czy rozjaśniało. Cement zastąpił wapno w kwestii "wiązania i nabierania wytrzymałości". Oznacza to, że tak naprawdę musi go być aż tyle, by fajnie zaprawa wiązała i tylko tyle by była mocna. Dawno dawno temu przepis był taki jaki mówiłem. Gdzieś jakiś pan profesor z tytułami z Torunia sprawdzał mieszanki i wychodząc z cementu klasy 42,5 opracował dobry tynk renowacyjny zgodnie ze wszelkimi regułami gry. Jego skład to bodajże 1: 1 : 6 (albo 5 - skleroza). (cement - wapno gaszone - piasek). Jako, że mówię o cementach typu I - które osiągają zwykle parametry lepsze od tych z dodatkami, i dawniej nie stosowano plastyfikatorów i innej chemii, a cementy były słabsze (zaprawy i tynki też) to można zwiększyć ilość wapna gaszonego (plastyczność, napowietrzenie) oraz wypełniacza (masa tynku, ilość) stąd gdzieś tam wyżej podana receptura. Jak chcesz poczytać więcej - wejdź na linka lub na stronę: www.bialycement.pl - zakładki o tynkach renowacyjnych.

----------


## modena

> : www.bialycement.pl - zakładki o tynkach renowacyjnych.


*Balto* poczytałam trochę  o  cemencie  i ogólnie jestem przerażona bo znowu się okazuje że jakość wszystkiego schodzi na psy (wszystkiego czego dotkną  koncerny)
Powiedzcie mi proszę czy cement   Multi 32,5 z Górażdże będzie dobry do tynków  ???  Panicznie się boję że  hurtownia która zaopatruje mojego wykonawcę  przywiezie  cement  Eko i wolę ich uprzedzić ( a mają też  Multi )

Podobno akcja ma się zacząć za kilka dni .Help

----------


## Balto

modena: do zwykłego tynku c/w - który potem będzie malowany, nada się. Jeżeli to ma być finis finalis tynków - to mogą być schody. Cement Multi to CEM II 32,5 B-S czyli na nasze: Cement żużlowy - z żużlem wielkopiecowym w teorii o ilości do 35%. Dodatkowo może się okazać, że zawiera pyły z produkcji klinkieru - czyli to co pozamiatali i pyły popiołu krzemionkowego - ale z racji braku opisu - w ilościach do 5%. Są to tzw. składniki drugorzędne. Czy jego moc jest taka jak podali - diabli wiedzą, ale swoją wytrzymałość ma. Tajemnicą poliszynela jest to, że w naszym kraju cementy workowane są nieco gorszej jakości (mówię o szarych) niż luz, z tym samym oznaczeniem.
Jeśli będziesz robić tynki by je malować - czemu ni. Jeśli bez malowania i one mają być cymes już po nałożeniu i nic z nimi nie robić - to ja bym mimo wszystko radził poszukać jedynki szarej (CEM I 32,5 R lub N) i na nim to ćwiczyć - mniejsze szanse że coś wyjdzie. Jeśli chcesz mieć białe ściany - biały cement, wapno gaszone, i jasno szary piaseczek - piasek nie podbarwi ściany a wapno gaszone (-> dokładniej ciasto wapienne) jeszcze to ślicznie wybieli. 
Zgodnie z recepturą jednego z panów psorów jednej wyższej uczelni ten skład (dla cementu klasy 42,5) to 1 : 1 (do 2) : 6 (do  8 ) czyli cement /ciasto wapienne/ drobny piasek. Te nawiasy to ciut zaokrąglone dane (do pełnych części) z receptury ad lata 30 te

----------


## GraMar

Moje tynki cementowo-wapienne mieszane na budowie z materiałów ekipy, ponad 900 mkw, wykonane przez polecaną na forum ekipę Jana Majewskiego- zaczynają pękać w miejscach wcześniejszych "żyłek"  :sick:

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Moje tynki cementowo-wapienne mieszane na budowie z materiałów ekipy, ponad 900 mkw, wykonane przez polecaną na forum ekipę Jana Majewskiego- zaczynają pękać w miejscach wcześniejszych "żyłek"



 :sad:

----------


## Balto

GraMar: czyżby za dużo cementu? Za mocne... zbyt duże skurcze?

----------


## Po***ni

Skoro dyskusja zeszła na temat proporcji i jakości mieszanego na budowie tynku, mam pytanie. Czy wapno hydratyzowane, moczone na budowie powiedzmy ze 2 - 3 dni, nadaje się na tynki. Mój majster twierdzi że jest ryzyko że będzie margiel który będzie odpryskiwał? Miał ktoś podobny problem, czy jest to tylko podyktowane ominięciem dodatkowej roboty polegającej na moczeniu/lasowaniu wapna?

----------


## Balto

Po***ni: jeżeli wapno jest dobrej jakości (mówię o hydratyzowanym) to dwa - trzy dni gaszenia wystarczą. Wapno hydratyzowane nazywane jest inaczej "suchogaszonym" czyli gaszonym do takiej postaci by jeszcze było pyliste. Dalej - widziałem robotę na zabytkowym kościele na cieście wapiennym - "chłopaki" nie narzekali na margle. Jeżeli gasi się kiepskie lub stare wapno - to bryły mogą się "nie zgasić".
W badaniach wapno hydratyzowane czy gaszone nadaje taką samą plastyczność, gaszone lepiej napowietrza i daje lepszą nakładalność zaprawy..

----------


## Po***ni

Balto dzięki za odpowiedź.
GraMar twój tynkarz nie przeszedł u mnie "Castingu", za swojego też głowy nie dam ale ściany na budynku  który oglądałem w Kobyłce nie były "prima sort". Balto jak uważasz czy za dużo wapna w zaprawie też może powodować pęknięcia, jak oglądałem robotę tynkarza GraMar to zaprawa wydawała mi się "tłusta", ale ja tam specjalistą nie jestem.

----------


## Balto

Pęknięcia na tynkach powoduje cement, dokładnie zbyt duża jego ilość. Cement ma skurcze, a zbyt mocna zaprawa (zbyt cementowa) je ułatwia. M.in. dlatego są pewne specjalne procedury by pielęgnować betony nawet te zwykłe lane na sufity i temu podobne, o wysokowytrzymałościowych nie wspominając.
Zbyt dużo wapna osłabi zaprawę - w początkowej fazie wiązania, wapno traktowane jest także w przepisach jako materiał wiążący (!) fakt, że wiąże słabiej, wolniej ale jednak. Dawniej istniały li tylko zaprawy wapienne (mówię o okresie do II poł XIX w). Były w różny sposób modyfikowane, ale były...

----------


## Po***ni

Balto a jak myślisz można to jakoś naprawić np. zatrzeć nie wiem strzelam mleczkiem wapiennym? Pewnie gęsta farba "pokryje" mikropęknięcia...

----------


## Balto

Mleczko wapienne nie jest "gęstą farbą". Gęsta farba na pewno pokryje pęknięcia, pytanie jak bardzo popęka, w teorii po miesiącu nie powinno już strzelać i pękać. Możesz spróbować odczekać kilka miesięcy by proces wzrostu wytrzymałości naprawdę spadł do minimum, by to co miało pęknąć popękało (skurcze są najsilniejsze w pierwszej fazie wiązania) i nałożyć kolejną warstwę tynku, farby lub co tam chcesz

----------


## GraMar

Prawdziwe największe skurcze są chyba na obrzutce robionej z "rury" agregatowej.Jakby na pierwszej warstwie, którą szybko zasmarowano tynkiem, chyba po jednej dobie  :mad: 
Najbardziej to widać przy kraniku w kotłowni, gdy na ładny gładki tynk chlapie woda, żyłki są grubości nawet 1 cm

----------


## Balto

Za szybko wyschło, zbyt dużo cementu... Albo dwa w jednym. Po prostu cement jeśli ma wodę, to szybko wiąże, a jeśli robi to za szybko ma skurcze, a jeśli jest go za dużo w stosunku do tego jak jest kładziony to te skurcze są jeszcze lepsze...

----------


## rustin

Gramar był dawno na forum ale może ktoś wie co zrobił z tymi pęknięciami?

----------

